# Sleigh bed method



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm planning a king sleigh bed, something like the picture below.

I'm OK with the whole process, but wonder how he secured the bowed panels, other than where they are fixed in the frames. For instance from the centers outwards?

Any ideas?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*guessin' here*

but I would imagine a dado in the top and bottom rails That panel would be incredibly strong of it's own accord if made over a large form and laminated. You could probably spring it a bit, but not if the ends were contained in a groove. Making the form would be ambitious...? :blink: bill

BTW that bed is gorgeous!


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> but I would imagine a dado in the top and bottom rails That panel would be incredibly strong of it's own accord if made over a large form and laminated. You could probably spring it a bit, but not if the ends were contained in a groove. Making the form would be ambitious...? :blink: bill
> 
> BTW that bed is gorgeous!


Been thinking about this a bit and agree. Two sheets of bending ply over a form, veneered afterwards should be pretty firm. The edge joinery will be a bit of a challenge, but doable.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*please do a "build" thread on this one*



WillemJM said:


> Been thinking about this a bit and agree. Two sheets of bending ply over a form, veneered afterwards should be pretty firm. The edge joinery will be a bit of a challenge, but doable.


It would be a great thread to see the progress. We could start an "alternative methods challenge" ..... :laughing: I'm out.  bill

BTW I just realized it's gonna take 2 bending forms, foot and head are different heights.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

WillemJM said:


> I'm OK with the whole process, but wonder how he secured the bowed panels, other than where they are fixed in the frames. For instance from the centers outwards?
> 
> Any ideas?


If you're OK with the whole process, wouldn't you have that worked out? There are a few ways to do the panels. `The end frames can be grooved for the forms. A few layers of bending ply (available in 1/8" to 1") glued together and fitted in the grooves will hold it's shape. Both sides of the ply can be veneered.

A lamination of 1/16" HPL (plastic laminate) will stiffen the forms considerably, if needed.

Or, 3/4" plywood can be kerfed and bent to fit the grooves, and the kerfs filled with Bondo. The form then becomes very stiff, and can be veneered (both sides).

For this type of application I use a backed veneer and a solvent base contact cement.












 







.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm getting ready to start a sleigh bed and i've looked at the same picture you've shown. Beautiful bed. 

I will use two sheets of wiggly board, but will over lay with 1/8 masonite. I use a lot of wiggle bd for commercial projects and have never been totally satisfied with its surface alone.

I've got some 8/4 walnut and ribbon sapele veneer sittin around. Just havent decided if I like the combination..When I get started maybe I can post some pictures....


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Rebelwork said:


> I'm getting ready to start a sleigh bed and i've looked at the same picture you've shown. Beautiful bed.
> 
> I will use two sheets of wiggly board, but will over lay with 1/8 masonite. I use a lot of wiggle bd for commercial projects and have never been totally satisfied with its surface alone.
> 
> I've got some 8/4 walnut and ribbon sapele veneer sittin around. Just havent decided if I like the combination..When I get started maybe I can post some pictures....


Keep posting, will be great to see your progress.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Did this bed ever get built?


----------

